# For Those that are DIEING to get shot in the face



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.wallhangeroutdoorproducts.com/products.html


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

Haha awesome!


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

WWWOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Please no one think that me posting this was encouragement to buy.. This is probably the most dangerous thing you could ever do in the spring woods..


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Please no one think that me posting this was encouragement to buy.. This is probably the most dangerous thing you could ever do in the spring woods..


I would have to agree with you! That has to be the stupidest idea for a turkey hunting product I have ever seen. :yikes:


----------



## Maxx1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Only an idiot with a death wish would mount that on their gun.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

People actually BUY these things!?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Heads-Up Decoys makes one too......for your bow! :tsk:

http://www.youtube.com/v/rbBOYrwROi8&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

That looks like the top contender for the Darwin awards.,


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## BigGriz (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh!!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Big Reds said:


> People actually BUY these things!?


Sad thing, Yes.. And this may sound cruel but if someone is stupid enough to use it they deserve the consequences


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Pretty cool, Can't wait untill they come out with the big game decoys,just the thing the deer/elk hunter needs.Even more so to fool those wary public land ctitters


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

you have to love the part where they say safety should be your top priority and never use it where others hunters might be present.Now that would be pretty hard to do while hunting state land and we are all dressed in Camo...:lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

A lot of guys use a fan and stalk behind it. 

Also, pronghorn hunters frequently walk behind a deke when stalking.

I don't see an issue using a technique like this on open lands.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Some guys are buying them for their wives!!:xzicon_sm:evil::lol:


----------



## PanFisher (Jul 7, 2004)

As an added bonus, it also has a beer holder integrated on the back of the decoy!!!


----------



## BigGriz (Dec 2, 2009)

PanFisher said:


> As an added bonus, it also has a beer holder integrated on the back of the decoy!!!


What - now that changes everything....just ordered one!!


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

I wouldn't use that on public land, but on private land with no other hunters, it doesn't seem that dangerous.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> I wouldn't use that on public land, but on private land with no other hunters, it doesn't seem that dangerous.


A some clowns have a lot of balls and think that being in full camo and it being the spring turkey season without as many hunters in the woods gives them a free pass to others property, Think about how many here have trespassing problems during rifle season, And most of those guys are decked out in blaze orange. 

That has to be the most dangerous product I have seen for hunting.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Bambicidal Maniac said:


> I wouldn't use that on public land, but on private land with no other hunters, it doesn't seem that dangerous.


We never run into anyone on our properties during deer season but I kick people off the farm and the lease almost every year while turkey hunting. Not to mention the yahoos that shoot em from the road with a rifle. .22-250 to the face would ruin your whole day. No way would I use it even on private land.


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

PITBULL said:


> A some clowns have a lot of balls and think that being in full camo and it being the spring turkey season without as many hunters in the woods gives them a free pass to others property, Think about how many here have trespassing problems during rifle season, And most of those guys are decked out in blaze orange.
> 
> That has to be the most dangerous product I have seen for hunting.


I guess I'm one of the fortunate few. Trespassing hasn't been a problem on my land. Maybe I would have to take it into account if the turkey hunting didn't su... er, was better on my land. :lol:


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

That is awesome! I can place it right next to my mother-in-law, deer season, horn hat.:lol::lol:


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

hears your decoy.... and hears your sign:coco: ha ha.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Mabye he's going through a bad divorce and has one last hunt planned for the Mrs.:yikes:

It looks great, id put it up for a decoy, but it damned sure wouldnt be hooked to my gun. Thats just asking to get shot.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

This is made about 20 miles away from where I turkey hunted for about 10 years in Tennessee...you should have seen all the trespassers down there. We were hunting and the owner was running all over the farm, throwing people off, just about the entire time we were out there every day. It spooked me, spooked a lot of birds, and ruined several hunts. 

It's hard work to be a successful turkey hunter and people just have to realize that instead of trying to come up with a gimmick that will make it easier and make them rich. 

Loved the warnings on the bottom of the ad...LOL


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Linda G. said:


> It's hard work to be a successful turkey hunter and people just have to realize that instead of trying to come up with a gimmick that will make it easier and make them rich.


 Linda, alot of truth in this statement.. They are very simple creatures with simple needs and people over think this.. Learn their behaviors, think on there level and learn their language and you will be successful.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Linda, alot of truth in this statement.. They are very simple creatures with simple needs and people over think this.. Learn their behaviors, think on there level and learn their language and you will be successful.


I agree..and just like waterfowling, theres no substitute for scouting. Do that right and you got it about licked.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

People surprise me every day. You could end up like this guy, who thankfully survived.


----------



## allwaysgrinners (Nov 8, 2010)

he must of got caught carrying that decoy into the woods.:yikes:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Airoh said:
> 
> 
> > Some guys are buying them for their wives!!:xzicon_sm:evil::lol:


My ex wife insisted on hunting with me in the UP so I purchased her a nice set of Carharts and a Yugo and told her to meet me at camp.:evilsmile:lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Dubllung4 said:


> People surprise me every day. You could end up like this guy, who thankfully survived.


Nice pattern.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Dubllung4 said:


> People surprise me every day. You could end up like this guy, who thankfully survived.


WOW...Talk about scary!


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

YUP! I guess him and his buddy set up about 40yds away on a bird. They were aligned with each other on the edge of a field. The one guy (pictured) couldn't see so he slipped around out onto a finger. The bird came in between his buddy and him and his buddy not knowing he moved took the shot. Ended up with a collapsed lung.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

adam bomb said:


> WOW...Talk about scary!


Especialy the shot in the neck head and face. Its a wonder that hes able to sit up on his own. I guess hes lucky, He may not feel like it but he's lucky he's not paralyzed or dead.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Read the last post in this thread from a Turkey hunting Board. 

http://oldgobbler.com/Forum/index.php/topic,4926.75.html

Now that there about says it all. :coolgleam


----------



## Ditka (Jun 24, 2009)

Remember this guy? 

Hint: Don't hunt with the Vice President!


----------

